# Trouble and Headache



## PreciousDove (Sep 11, 2022)

Have you ever played either of these? If you have did the popper in the middle get on your nerves?
They came out in the 60's but do you think you would play these today? I like quiet games.
Also to note that there was also a double trouble that came out later.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Yes when my daughter was little I bought her these types of  games.. and yes the popper in the middle irritated the heck outta me


----------

